# Не звучит одна клавиша



## barsuta (28 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте. 
Если на аккордеоне не звучит одна клавиша в первом регистре на сжим, в чем может быть причина?


----------



## olegoleg19742 (29 Окт 2016)

Скорее всего засорился голосовой проем,либо сама пластина лопнула.Надо снять правый полукорпус,и смотреть по какой причине не звучит клавища.Тем более,что сжим-это наружние голоса,сразу увидите что к чему..


----------



## barsuta (31 Окт 2016)

olegoleg19742 писал:


> Скорее всего засорился голосовой проем,либо сама пластина лопнула.Надо снять правый полукорпус,и смотреть по какой причине не звучит клавища.Тем более,что сжим-это наружние голоса,сразу увидите что к чему..


Спасибо. Язычок запал. Интересно, от чего это могло произойти...


----------



## glory (31 Окт 2016)

От мусора. Как в пылесосе..


----------



## barsuta (31 Окт 2016)

glory/ писал:


> От мусора. Как в пылесосе..


А если аккордеон новый?


----------



## olegoleg19742 (31 Окт 2016)

*barsuta*, И что?Любая щепка,заусенец,да мало-ли?Волос попасть может прямо на фабрике?Может!Кусочек воска итп...


----------



## barsuta (31 Окт 2016)

olegoleg19742/ писал:


> *barsuta*


*Понятно, спасибо.*


----------

